# Beam Clamp Bolts



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a nut driver for the square head bolts?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Is there such a thing as a nut driver for the square head bolts?


Funny you should ask. I searched for such a thing years ago. I did find a square socket but no handled driver. Here's what I did: I JB Welded a piece of allen wrench into a nut driver, then JB Welded a socket onto that. The square side of the socket became my nut driver.

It depends on your bolt head size. These were 1/4".


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

I’ve used a 12 point ratchet wrench on the 1/4” before.

I don’t remember the size , but I’m sure a socket would work.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Iâ€™️ve used a 12 point ratchet wrench on the 1/4â€ before.
> 
> I donâ€™️t remember the size , but Iâ€™️m sure a socket would work.


Yes 12 point sockets work on square head bolts. I've had to use metric on some oddball sizes before.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

I’ve always wondered why they aren’t 6 point bolts.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I’ve always wondered why they aren’t 6 point bolts.


Tradition !

Yes, you can buy square sockets -- female -- such as 5/16" w/ 3/8" drive. 

They go for peanuts... $4.30

Grey Pneumatic sells them through Amazon.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Other sizes are available, of course.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

3/8 universal socket- the kind that has splines instead of 6 or 12 point. It works great.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I’ve always wondered why they aren’t 6 point bolts.


Because when the factory started mass producing them in the 30s, they had billions of them in a few years. What I'm saying is, every beam clamp used today was probably made before hex bolts became standard.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> Because when the factory started mass producing them in the 30s, they had billions of them in a few years. What I'm saying is, every beam clamp used today was probably made before hex bolts became standard.


Ah, I see.

That could be your next business adventure,lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

As has been mentioned a 12 pt socket. 

I use a 1/4" dr on a long extension but you could use a screwdriver type drive handle.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I’ve always wondered why they aren’t 6 point bolts.


I was talking to someone at Caddy once and I asked them why they stuck with the pain in the ass square heads on the nice malleable beam clamps, but used nice hex / phillip / slotted heads on the crappy stamped sheet metal beam clamps. 

The guy claimed it was plumbers. He said the plumbers use the heavier clamps and are very resistant to any kind of change, but electricians like the lighter newer more gadgety design and like innovation. 

Should have known. ****ing turd wranglers.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I just knew plumbers had square nuts!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

What size are these beam clamp nuts you speak of? I have always received 1/4 20 HEX head bolts when I obtained the clamps.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> What size are these beam clamp nuts you speak of? I have always received 1/4 20 HEX head bolts when I obtained the clamps.


1/4"-20 for 1/4" rod

3/8"-18 for 3/8" rod


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

What size are the square heads?

https://omegatec.com/APEX-1608-1-4-...BFquMZOAclO-LOISvCn54Vm0_bIOLv3saAsiaEALw_wcB


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

7/16 - 12 point speed wrench or the back of a 1/4" socket extension worked for me.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

The Milwaukee nut drivers are 12-point spline and they work. They are also hollow shaft and magnetic. Get ye a set. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NDC said:


> 7/16 - 12 point speed wrench or the back of a 1/4" socket extension worked for me.


Is that for the stamped sheetmetal beams clamps?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A 12 point socket was designed for square bolts. 
It eliminated the smaller monkey wrenches. 

Also newer sockets made since the early 90’s are less prone to cracking. 
My father in law patented a new design in how a socket opening is made. 
Craftsman are the first ones to employ that style.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Wirenuting said:


> A 12 point socket was designed for square bolts.
> It eliminated the smaller monkey wrenches.
> 
> Also newer sockets made since the early 90’s are less prone to cracking.
> ...


I thought 12 point sockets were designed for 12 point bolts (I've only seen them once... There are 12 point bolts holding the radiator in place on a 1978 Chevy G10 van. Why they used 12 point bolts I will never know.)

I have seen some 8 point sockets out there. I believe my dad has one. They're great for oil drain plugs on small engines.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

You can buy 4 point ratchet wrenches also. They are used on acetylene tanks.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 1/4"-20 for 1/4" rod
> 
> 3/8"-18 for 3/8" rod


The Crouse Hinds I bought last week were 1/4" threaded holes and had a 3/8 square head bolt. I use my my knipex cobras and called it good. I was working on top of a gas canopy so I wasn't going back down to get a 3/8 socket.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> The Crouse Hinds I bought last week were 1/4" threaded holes and had a 3/8 square head bolt. I use my my knipex cobras and called it good. I was working on top of a gas canopy so I wasn't going back down to get a 3/8 socket.



It all depends on how many you have to install, if I was doing a bunch of them I'd get the socket set up before I ever started.

I've used a ratcheting box wrench as much a socket for them.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You can use a wrench or a pliers on these of course, but a nutdriver or socket is better. With a wrench you have to hold it at the right height, you can't let the wrench slide down the shaft off the bolt head. That's very easy if it's in front of you on a workbench. Reaching overhead or to the far side of a beam on a ladder or lift, that little bit easier can make a big difference. I think the nutrdriver is probably the best bet, you can find 12-point hollow shaft nutdrivers anywhere.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> You can use a wrench or a pliers on these of course, but a nutdriver or socket is better. With a wrench you have to hold it at the right height, you can't let the wrench slide down the shaft off the bolt head. That's very easy if it's in front of you on a workbench. Reaching overhead or to the far side of a beam on a ladder or lift, that little bit easier can make a big difference. I think the nutrdriver is probably the best bet, you can find 12-point hollow shaft nutdrivers anywhere.



I have a method with my thumb on the wrench that works well for me. I've used a 1/4" dr socket often.


----------

